# Mobile Treatment Center



## MTC Rentals (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to get peoples input on what industry can do to improve remote first aid services. I know after talking with many EMTs and Paramedics the general feedback consists of a lack of training for the individual medics and experience on calls. I'm currently renting and leasing out MTC's in the field and would love to hear some ideas on how we could improve the sector.

Dion
_Tufport MTC_ Rentals


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 18, 2015)

what does this mean?


----------

